# 2014 South Florida Gathering PICTURE THREAD



## dougmays (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome time this year as i said in our official thread(http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160459/2014-south-florida-gathering-november-7-9)!

Here are pictures from Kevin (@Tiki Guy  ) and more to follow! 













IMG_1380.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






The ladies...sitting around talking about the men (haha)













IMG_1381.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Got the smoker going early in the day! 













IMG_1382.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1383.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Jeramy (JarJarChef) and his wife Charlene (i probably spelled that wrong)













IMG_1384.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Jeramy's cooking assistant and cook station security 













IMG_1385.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Don (@OrlandoSmoKing) and Van (@Van Holton) chatting it up over the grinder













IMG_1386.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Keith (@JckDanls 07) was our sausage master this year! Thanks for all the hard work and keeping up on top of the sausge making













IMG_1387.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Don, Van and Keith stuffing some Kielbasa 













IMG_1388.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1389.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1390.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Recipe notes on the door for sausage and jerky!













IMG_1391.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1392.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1393.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1394.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






One of our new additions this year, Craig (@nimrod)













IMG_1395.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1396.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1397.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Round 1 of sausage ready for a 10 hour smoke! Jerky is on the top row and has been smoking for a few hours already













IMG_1398.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1399.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1400.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Budweiser WSM made by Keith and Rob haha













IMG_1401.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Everyone is busy so the chairs are empty













IMG_1402.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






A full smoker is a happy smoker...from left to right we have Don's famous Wicked baked beans with pulled pork, mojo chicken, my competition ribs, and some black beans and rice













IMG_1403.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Don's beans were a hit!













IMG_1404.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Mini...the canine matriarch of the gathering 













IMG_1405.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Kieth's wife Charlotte and her son Rob













IMG_1406.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1407.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1408.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1409.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Jeremy's ribs and new cooking rig













IMG_1410.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1411.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1412.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1413.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1414.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1415.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Prepping my ribs for the foiling!













IMG_1416.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1417.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Jeramy's foiling art!













IMG_1418.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1419.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






 From Left to right...Kieth (@JckDanls 07), Me (@dougmays) and Van (@Van Holton)













IMG_1420.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Somebody umbrella'd ma beer













IMG_1421.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1422.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1423.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1424.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






But but we wanna judge the competition also!













IMG_1425.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Some much needed Cornhole (bean bag  toss)













IMG_1426.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Rob and his son Robbie 













IMG_1427.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1428.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Our esteemed judges this year tasting ribs!













IMG_1429.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1430.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1431.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1432.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Hopefully that is a face of enjoyment as i believe she is trying my rib













IMG_1433.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1434.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1436.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Passing out more napkins for the ribs













IMG_1437.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080001.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080002.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080003.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080004.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Jeramy's First Place ribs before going to the judges













PB080005.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






My Second Place ribs before going to the judges













PB080006.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080007.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Don's First Place Something Special category winner!













PB080008.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080009.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Happy Judges 













PB080010.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080011.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080012.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080013.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Entries 1-5













PB080014.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080015.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080016.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080018.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Finally the rest of us get to eat!













PB080020.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






And relax by a fire













PB080021.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Rob giving some uh...dance lessons :)













PB080022.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080023.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Latin music because the popular playlist saturday night













PB080024.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080025.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Keith still going strong with the snack sticks













PB080026.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Beef Jerky and some of @Lisa B's cards. Her Vacuum Seal bags were 

very helpful packaging up all the stuff we made this weekend













PB080027.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080028.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080029.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080030.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080031.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080032.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080033.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080034.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080035.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080036.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Frying up some of the first batch of sausage













PB080037.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080038.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















PB080039.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## dougmays (Nov 11, 2014)

Here are the pictures taken from my phone

Packed up and ready to head out, got a late start. And my trailer doesnt really sit like that, my drive has some weird slants to it.













20141106_124529.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






After some rush hours traffic and a couple stops i'm finally here in the dark













20141106_182710.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















20141106_182716.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















20141106_192900.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Keith getting his smokehouse electrodes all electroded up :)













20141107_115800.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Keith and Rob's setup













20141107_115803.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






My home for the next 4 days













20141107_115809.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















20141107_115819.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Keith's amazing smoked ham













20141107_190139.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Rob made 3 types of meatloaf!













20141107_190147.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






I sauteed up some teriyaki okra













20141107_190201.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Dinner is served!













20141107_190737.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






 Coiling Snack Sticks













20141108_130418.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















20141108_130427.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















20141108_130437.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















20141108_130459.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















20141108_130518.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















20141108_130538.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






 Vac Sealing and divvying up snack sticks! Thanks again to @Lisa B  for her generous contribution of the sealing bags













20141109_122457.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


















20141109_122501.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Keith and Don













20141109_182805.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Take 2













20141109_182809.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014






Sunday night grilled up some Skirt Steak (pictured) and venison 













20141109_184152.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Wholly Cow..  where do I start...  Let me just say a big *"THANK YOU* to Jeff and all the sponsor's that donated to this years Gathering again...   Each year the gathering gets better and better..   New members come each year and make it bigger....  So for now, until I get back home (another week),  Thanks....


----------

